# Workhorse Offers Odyssey Benchtop Models



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse’s Benchtop Odyssey line is composed of three models of manual screen printing presses that offer dependable performance at a budget price. These machines, which can be used on any worktable or surface, are made of sturdy, tubular steel construction.

They feature a large diameter shaft that ensures smooth, balanced operation. Easy-load platens, adjustable off-contact, and fine-thread microregistration speed production and ensure top-quality results. 

The one-color, single-station version, model O-1100B, is ideal for single-color prints on shirts, sleeves, tote bags, and tagless labels without taking up valuable press time on a larger machine. 

The O-2100B model is a two-color, one-station version that offers two-color capabilities with the ability to add more colors as needed. It’s an inexpensive way to expand as needed. 

The four-color, one-station model, O-4100B, is ideal for onsite printing at festivals, fairs, sporting events, concerts, and similar venues. 

Expand the capabilities of any benchtop model with the O-GP11, a powerful vacuum platen that will hold down any flat stock securely without spray adhesive. This allows you to print rigid plastic signs, heat transfers, window decals and bumper stickers. 

To see a product video, go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV0LKJu8YfQ.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in startup packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

